# Arrow spiraling??



## ParkerBowVA (Oct 5, 2009)

I put a new whisker biscuit deluxe on my bow, and am in the process of learning how to tune my bow... When I'm shooting, it looks to me if my arrow is spiraling to my target....my groups are good (for me) and the arrows dont seem to be hitting erradicly or at different angles to the target, although they're not straight, they look like they enter at a slight angle w/ arrow tip to the right..... I used lipstick on the frame of the WB and my riser and shelf and dont see any signs of contact......just looking for Ideas of what to look for/ where to start??

I know I have a few tuning issues to work out but Can the off color fletch cause an illusion of the spiraling?

I'm shooting 63#, 29" drawlegnth, and 28" ICS Hunters w/ 100 gr tips. 

Thanks


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Of your last question; Can the off color fletch cause an illusion? Yes.

A good start would be paper tuning your bow and I would say no closer than 6 feet and no more than 8 feet. After this use your own descretion or Walk Back Tune.


----------



## rjd (Dec 3, 2005)

Sprialing would/could be just your arrow spinning to stabilize it self if flight, because of the offset of your fletching.Mine were for lack of a picture I would say were wobbling the nock was making a circle it looked like to me. Had to make a couple of adjustments to both the rest and sighttook care of problem. Now I see the fletching spinning/sprialing in my mind. Not sure if this is any help to you .


----------



## konrad (Mar 29, 2009)

I thought I had a “spiraling” issue too. Groups were pretty good at all ranges. Then I saw a program (American Archer’s Dead Down Wind) and the pro stated on the In the Shop segment, many folks perceive spiraling flight under certain light conditions, particularly when using an off colored cock feather.

Most of my practice (99.9%) is outdoors and at 40 to 60 yards (you can’t help but see the flight on most occasions) and bright sunlight through the leaf canopy really gives the spiraling effect. Shooting through the paper will tell all. If you vary the distance shot through the paper, I would think the tear would show differently at different ranges.

I use two red and one yellow.

You can also get this illusion if you are wathching the arrow instead of your target/pin. Don't watch your arrow, stay focused on the target.


----------



## cruss (Sep 25, 2009)

Man I could have written this post word for word! I had same problem. I papertuned tail high no matter what. Spiraling arrow flight the whole nine yards. While paper tuning, i held the bow down towards the ground and slowly eased an arrow through the WB. I noticed some of the bristles were kind of crossed and it caused alot of drag when the arrow went through. I actually flipped the arrow upside down (single vane down) and paper tested. Near perfect holes through paper. Try this and see how it works.


----------



## ryersonhill (Mar 18, 2006)

I was going crazy watching my arrow spiral towards the target, fletched up a all black arrow nock and fletching and proved to my self it was just a illusion and it worked, your eye will pick up the brightest colr and follow it and in the daylight it really works to follow your shaft


----------

